# Bought a fake ergo :(



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Just a vent really.

I saw some really reasonable ergo's on eBay and figured i'd buy one for DD2's first birthday (we have a stretchy wrap, a ring-wrap, a mei-tai and a ringsling all homemade but DP isn't keen on any of them as he worries he's going to "do it wrong" and drop her).

I was sooooo excited when it came. I unpacked it. The box had a bunch of spelling errors. Uh-oh, i thought. Looks iffy. The plastic carry handle was missing from the top too. I opened it. It was fake.

Spelling errors all over the box.

No "stealth" logo on the buckles.

Padding on the straps and waist was thin.

Fabric felt cheap and thin.

Only one language on the safety label.

Pocket the hood tucks into was significantly smaller than on the pictures on the box.

Came with a DVD but no instructional booklet.

DVD froze up repeatedly and when viewing it on my laptop i saw the title of the file was "finalfinalergo"

DVD attempted to download a virus onto my laptop.

Dye came off of the (brown) fabric so fast that even though i literally just turned it over a few times i put red dye all over the laptop keys and baby wipes i changed DD's nappy with.

I complained to the seller who pleaded innocence but offered me a full refund if i returned it. I returned it yesterday afternoon.

Last night we decided since we'll be paying full price anyway we might as well go the whole hog and get a Sport (we're both tall and broad shouldered and really liked the sport our friend had). So Booo!! to fakes and Yay! to getting a real one soon.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, that sucks! Hope you will be able to enjoy a real one soon!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, I am surprised that somebody makes fake Ergos!


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcr*
> 
> Wow, I am surprised that somebody makes fake Ergos!


I know! The thing is, if you took away the running dye and fake safety label you could absolutely sell them as "homemade ergo-alike carriers" for a similar price and no-one would then return them as fakes. I don't get why they went to the effort of faking them when they didn't do a great job at faking it but made an ok job of making "a carrier" and could have gotten almost the same money (i paid £50, you could easily charge £45 for them if you admitted they were ergo-style instead of ergo) selling them without the fake branding....

Oh well, maybe we'll get the Sport today....


----------

